# Có nên phẫu thuật cười hở lợi không



## csevenan (27/11/19)

Nụ cười tươi tắn, duyên dáng chính là điểm gắn kết giữa mọi người với nhau. Nhưng với những người bị cười hở lợi thì nụ cười lại khiến họ tự ti và ngại ngùng về bản thân của mình.




điều trị cười hở lợi không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe con người, tuy nhiên sẽ gây mất thẩm mỹ khi cười nói, làm ảnh hưởng đến tâm lý của bạn. Nhiều người có nụ cười này cảm thấy xấu hổ, tự cô lập và không tự tin. Với phương pháp phẫu thuật cười hở lợi tại Sandentist sẽ giúp bạn lấy lại sự tự tin với nụ cười quyến rũ.
Cách nhận diện bệnh cười lộ nướu (hở lợi) khá đơn giản. Thông thường, khi cười bờ môi trên cách đường viền nướu (đường viền giữa răng và nướu) là 2mm, người nào cười mà khoảng cách này trên 2mm thì được xếp vào trường hợp cười lộ nướu. Có hai nguyên nhân chính gây ra cười lộ nướu: do nướu hoặc do xương hàm.
Tùy vào nguyên nhân mà phương pháp phẫu thuật cười hở lợi được thực hiện theo 1 trong 2 cách sau:
Với trường hợp do nướu: Phương pháp phẫu thuật đơn giản, chỉ cần gây tê, sau đó có thể bác sĩ sẽ cắt nướu để răng dài ra để khắc phục cười hở lợi.


----------

